# Torsteuerung Logo



## Logoneuling81 (26 Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde.

Ich möchte eine Torsteuerung mit einem Funkmodul erweitern welches bei jedem Tastsignal eine Umschaltung zwischen Auf-Stop-Ab-Stop haben soll.
Das heisst ein Eingang für zwei Ausgänge.
Leider bin ich mit meiner programmierung noch nicht so weit das ich dass hinbekomme.
Hat einer eine Idee?

LG Markus


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2017)

Wechselstromstossschalter:


----------



## Logoneuling81 (26 Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Aber ich meine das anders.
Taster einmal drücken Q1=1
                                   Q2=0
Taster nochmal drücken Q1=0
                                      Q2=0
Taster nochmal drückenQ1=0
                                     Q2=1
Taster nochmal drückenQ1=0
                                     Q2=0
Taster nochmal drücken = alles wieder von vorne...


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2017)

Sorry, hab' mich vertan.
Also sowas z.B.:


----------



## Logoneuling81 (26 Januar 2017)

Ja genau so!
Super! Danke!
Hast du das jetzt auf die schnelle gemacht?
Oder hast du so eine Art Sammlung von Schaltungen?


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2017)

Auf die Schnelle gemacht.

Genau wie diese Alternative:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2017)

Logoneuling81 schrieb:


> Ja genau so!
> Super! Danke!
> Hast du das jetzt auf die schnelle gemacht?
> Oder hast du so eine Art Sammlung von Schaltungen?



Als guter Hausaufgabenbetreuer schüttelt Hucki das aus dem Ärmel.  

@Legoneuling ...welche Schule oder Ausbildung machst Du denn?


----------



## Logoneuling81 (26 Januar 2017)

Wow. Krass! Super!


----------



## Logoneuling81 (26 Januar 2017)

Ich bin Betriebselektriker seit 2001. (Ausbildung im Handwerk von 1996-2000).
Leider wird in unserem Unternehmen noch alles konventionell verdrahtet.
Ich beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit mit der Logo.
Und ihr?


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Als guter Hausaufgabenbetreuer schüttelt Hucki das aus dem Ärmel.
> 
> @Legoneuling ...welche Schule oder Ausbildung machst Du denn?


Gibt auch noch 'n paar Häuslebauer und nicht nur Auszubildende.


----------



## GUNSAMS (26 Januar 2017)

Hier noch eine Variante.....


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2017)

Logoneuling81 schrieb:


> Oder hast du so eine Art Sammlung von Schaltungen?


Es gibt doch auch eine kleine Sammlung:  In meinem Profil gibt's links ein Album: sps-forum.de/members/17699-albums113. html




PS: Ich wollte eigentlich auf das Album verweisen. Die Forumssoftware macht jedoch diesen Link daraus:
Wert formatunabhängig an FC übergeben


----------

